# 3.8 no ethernet after bootup, but after ACPI S3. Regression?

## bash_vi

To help ensure the quality of the Linux Kernel I'm using the git-sources package.

Up until now I never experienced any trouble with an experimental kernel. But with 3.8 something strange is happening to me.

I thought I'd bring it up here first to make sure it wasn't a configuration error or anything.

So here's the problem:

When I boot up my machine (a Lenovo x230 notebook) with Linux 3.8(-rc[123]) my ethernet is not working. The driver is loaded. ifconfig lists the interface. But it is not seen by ethtool or mii-tool.

```

lale1202 ~ # mii-tool eth0

SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: No such device

lale1202 ~ # ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

Cannot get device settings: No such device

Cannot get wake-on-lan settings: No such device

Cannot get message level: No such device

Cannot get link status: No such device

No data available

lale1202 ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

virtio_blk              9770  0 

virtio_pci              7045  0 

virtio_ring             4202  2 virtio_blk,virtio_pci

virtio                  3530  2 virtio_blk,virtio_pci

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     26240  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek    59577  1 

snd_hda_intel          28071  0 

iwldvm                124881  0 

e1000e                173972  0 

kvm_intel             119187  0 

kvm                   258567  1 kvm_intel

sdhci_pci              10158  0 

snd_hda_codec          86622  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

sdhci                  22871  1 sdhci_pci

mmc_core               80548  1 sdhci

iwlwifi                67110  1 iwldvm

snd_hwdep               5877  1 snd_hda_codec

aesni_intel            43106  6 

aes_x86_64              7363  1 aesni_intel

lale1202 ~ # dme

dmesg            dmeventd         dmeventd.static  

lale1202 ~ # dmesg | tail -20

[   16.874285] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[   16.978584] input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input11

[   20.641139] btrfs: use lzo compression

[   20.641146] btrfs: disk space caching is enabled

[   20.809295] Adding 2097148k swap on /dev/mapper/crypt-swap.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2097148k 

[   25.415949] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[   25.517041] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[   25.517290] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   25.521142] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[   25.528103] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[   25.934085] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[   25.941052] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[   26.164386] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   34.018200] wlan0: authenticate with 00:0b:6b:02:02:7d

[   34.028817] wlan0: send auth to 00:0b:6b:02:02:7d (try 1/3)

[   34.031371] wlan0: authenticated

[   34.032166] wlan0: associate with 00:0b:6b:02:02:7d (try 1/3)

[   34.036262] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:0b:6b:02:02:7d (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=4)

[   34.055589] wlan0: associated

[   34.055641] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

lale1202 ~ # rmmod e1000e

lale1202 ~ # modprobe e1000e

lale1202 ~ # dmesg | tail -20

[   26.164386] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   34.018200] wlan0: authenticate with 00:0b:6b:02:02:7d

[   34.028817] wlan0: send auth to 00:0b:6b:02:02:7d (try 1/3)

[   34.031371] wlan0: authenticated

[   34.032166] wlan0: associate with 00:0b:6b:02:02:7d (try 1/3)

[   34.036262] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:0b:6b:02:02:7d (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=4)

[   34.055589] wlan0: associated

[   34.055641] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[  180.920587] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[  186.797449] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 2.1.4-k

[  186.797454] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2012 Intel Corporation.

[  186.797501] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  186.797638] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

[  186.797704] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[  186.990244] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) 3c:97:0e:29:f7:80

[  186.990252] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[  186.990453] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: MAC: 10, PHY: 11, PBA No: 1000FF-0FF

[  187.138017] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[  187.238642] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[  187.239362] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

lale1202 ~ # ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

Cannot get device settings: No such device

Cannot get wake-on-lan settings: No such device

Cannot get message level: No such device

Cannot get link status: No such device

No data available

lale1202 ~ # lspci -k

...

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21f3

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

        Kernel modules: e1000e

...

```

After sending the notebook to Standby (ACPI S3) and waking it up again however, the ethernet works just fine!

```

lale1202 ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     26240  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek    59577  1 

snd_hda_intel          28071  0 

snd_hda_codec          86622  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

e1000e                173972  0 

virtio_blk              9770  0 

virtio_pci              7045  0 

virtio_ring             4202  2 virtio_blk,virtio_pci

virtio                  3530  2 virtio_blk,virtio_pci

iwldvm                124881  0 

kvm_intel             119187  0 

kvm                   258567  1 kvm_intel

sdhci_pci              10158  0 

sdhci                  22871  1 sdhci_pci

mmc_core               80548  1 sdhci

iwlwifi                67110  1 iwldvm

snd_hwdep               5877  1 snd_hda_codec

aesni_intel            43106  6 

aes_x86_64              7363  1 aesni_intel

lale1202 ~ # ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Supported pause frame use: No

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Advertised pause frame use: No

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 1000Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 2

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        MDI-X: on

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: g

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

                               drv probe link

        Link detected: yes

lale1202 ~ # mii-tool eth0

eth0: negotiated 1000baseT-FD flow-control, link ok

lale1202 ~ # ifconfig eth0

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.125  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::3e97:eff:fe29:f780  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 3c:97:0e:29:f7:80  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 6  bytes 984 (984.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 17  bytes 1852 (1.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf1500000-f1520000  

lale1202 ~ # dmesg | tail -30

[  355.127454] usb 2-1: link qh256-0001/ffff880213face00 start 1 [1/0 us]

[  355.189316] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_resume

[  355.189336] hub 3-0:1.0: port 1: status 0303 change 0000

[  355.189344] hub 3-0:1.0: port 2: status 0303 change 0000

[  355.401041] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[  356.189124] [drm] Enabling RC6 states: RC6 on, RC6p on, RC6pp off

[  357.488952] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[  357.490624] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[  357.490629] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[  357.491964] ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[  357.493775] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[  357.493780] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[  357.495079] ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[  357.495086] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[  357.506024] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Starting disk

[  357.530792] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[  357.537799] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0

[  357.760793] PM: resume of devices complete after 2670.440 msecs

[  357.761680] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0000

[  357.761694] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[  357.761702] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[  357.761709] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

[  357.761716] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

[  357.761722] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0000

[  357.761603] Restarting tasks ... done.

[  357.769010] video LNXVIDEO:00: Restoring backlight state

[  357.792597] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[  357.805609] input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/input/input12

[  358.325578] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx

[  358.325646] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

```

I don't know why this is. The config for the kernel was generated with make oldconfig from the 3.7.1 Kernel which is working just fine. I also had a look at the config and didn't find anything. It should be fine. You can find my Kernel config here: http://pastebin.com/fW7baaUd

Here's the ethernet specific output of lspci -v 

```

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21f3

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

        Memory at f1500000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Memory at f153b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at 4080 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

        Kernel modules: e1000e

```

So I can't figure out what it is and I'm wondering if it is an actual regression? And how would I report that to the Kernel maintainers if it was (because that's kind of the point of using the rcs).[/code]

----------

## dark_dimius

experiencing same on 3.7.3

echo on > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:00\:19.0/power/control 

helped

----------

## kornhs4

This appears to be an according bug report: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52021

----------

